# Jon Stewart?



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

What happened?
If he is away, shouldn't they announce it on his website?
I don't understand.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

jilter said:


> What happened?
> If he is away, shouldn't they announce it on his website?
> I don't understand.


a) What? I hadn't heard anything. Is the show on break?

b) _His _website, or the show's website? If something would happen, the company owned website probably wouldn't talk about it.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

It looks like he was off for a week. Guy has to be able to take a vacation every now and again.

New episodes return on the 23rd (guest: Jeff Bezos of Amazon.com)


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

If Jon announced on his website every time he went on vacation, it would be a livejournal.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Doesn't Stewart usually take off weeks with a federal holiday?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

pdhenry said:


> Doesn't Stewart usually take off weeks *following weeks in which he worked a full schedule*?


FYP.

Only being slightly facetious. Seems like the Daily Show takes the week of about once a month. Compared to other nightly shows, such as Letterman, Conan, Kimmel, etc., Stewart takes far more days off. I'd take the time off too, if I could get it. I'm just surprised Comedy Central is so willing to give him so much time off.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> Only being slightly facetious. Seems like the Daily Show takes the week of about once a month. Compared to other nightly shows, such as Letterman, Conan, Kimmel, etc., Stewart takes far more days off.


+1

Very frustrating: "what?!?! _Another_ vacation week?" And he doesn't even have the excuse of doing the Oscars this year.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

madscientist said:


> +1
> 
> Very frustrating: "what?!?! _Another_ vacation week?" And he doesn't even have the excuse of doing the Oscars this year.


It's possible that they set the air schedule - and therefore his vacation schedule - based on the potential of him being invited back to host. They probably plan that sort of thing way back at the beginning of the season.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

Vacation weeks don't bother me. It's the bad guide data that bothers me. Comedy Central, If you are going to repeat a show 4 times a day, and one week a month, please make it so my TiVo recognizes and only records new episodes.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Peter000 said:


> Vacation weeks don't bother me. It's the bad guide data that bothers me. Comedy Central, If you are going to repeat a show 4 times a day, and one week a month, please make it so my TiVo recognizes and only records new episodes.


Heh. The guide data for TDS has been crap for so long I forget to bother to complain about it


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

The generic guide data for reruns has a characteristic signature ("A humorous slant...") that can be used in an Auto-Recording wishlist to exclude recording reruns. This week's episodes all had that guide data language.


----------



## Martin Tupper (Dec 18, 2003)

The Daily Show, Wishlists, and You...or How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love The Daily Show


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Peter000 said:


> Vacation weeks don't bother me. It's the bad guide data that bothers me. Comedy Central, If you are going to repeat a show 4 times a day, and one week a month, please make it so my TiVo recognizes and only records new episodes.


ITA! I hate having to go in and manually set up all the new eps for recording because when I had a season pass it picked up every freaking fracking episode 4 times a day.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Peter000 said:


> Vacation weeks don't bother me. It's the bad guide data that bothers me. Comedy Central, If you are going to repeat a show 4 times a day, and one week a month, please make it so my TiVo recognizes and only records new episodes.





madscientist said:


> Heh. The guide data for TDS has been crap for so long I forget to bother to complain about it


I've made it a weekly ritual to just go through the To Do List and delete all but one of the daily scheduled recordings of TDS and TCR.


----------



## doom1701 (May 15, 2001)

madscientist said:


> +1
> 
> Very frustrating: "what?!?! _Another_ vacation week?" And he doesn't even have the excuse of doing the Oscars this year.


I wonder if he gets more vacation time to make up for a possible lack of pay. TDS might be Comedy Central's hotest show, but it's still Comedy Central. And Jon Stewart could probably pull a show on any of the major networks if he wanted.

Viewership is probably only minimally affected on vacation weeks, so maybe "Comedy Central Pay, but 3-4 months of vacation each year" is what seals the deal to keep Stewart on the show.

Edit: Or the fanfic Highlander/Daily Show crossover story I did on a dare years ago is true, and they just need the week off each month to clean the blood off the walls.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

I agree with doom. Comedy Central gives him that much time off because they'd rather give him time off than pay him. In addition to all the vacation, he also, of course, only works four days a week.

And I also agree with Martin Tupper. His method rules!


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Don't forget that besides for being the host of TDS, he's also head writer. He also has his own production company (Busboy Productions) which is responsible for shows on Comedy Central (Important Things with Demitri Martin, Colbert Report) and elsewhere.

I'm sure some of what is seen as "vacation time" is actually time where he is managing his other business.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

jilter said:


> What happened?
> If he is away, shouldn't they announce it on his website?
> I don't understand.


http://www.interbridge.com/lineups.html


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

My biggest pet peeve with the vacation weeks is that they always replay the same 4 episodes from the previous week. I know it's a news show and it's suppose to be current, but replaying the same episodes we just saw last week is boring and causes me not to watch. If they were to dig into the archives and play a few episodes from a few years back I might watch just for the nostalgia. 

Dan


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

Dan203 said:


> My biggest pet peeve with the vacation weeks is that they always replay the same 4 episodes from the previous week. I know it's a news show and it's suppose to be current, but replaying the same episodes we just saw last week is boring and causes me not to watch. If they were to dig into the archives and play a few episodes from a few years back I might watch just for the nostalgia.


This affects all the late-night talk shows -- they usually don't go more than a couple months back for reruns. I remember back when NBC would sometimes run "Late Night with David Letterman" reruns that were from a couple years previous, but I guess these days, the networks think people won't watch something that seems "old."


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

trainman said:


> I guess these days, the networks think people won't watch something that seems "old."


I think it's more that they realize that, if they run something from two weeks ago, the vast majority of people watching won't know it's a rerun.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Though one exception is that during the writers' strike, both Leno & Letterman DID air some ancient episodes.. (I still have 'em recorded.)


----------



## Fleegle (Jan 15, 2002)

Well, he does have a large sector of teh universe to protect, nut JUST Earth...


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Regarding the reruns, I'd think that if they chose classic episodes and interviews from the past and promoted them as such, they'd do better than just airing some random episode from a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

Meanwhile his show on Wednesday was one of his best. Ever.
Generally it is his opening segments I enjoy the most and his opening 2 segments on Wednesday were pure brilliance.


----------



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

mattack said:


> http://www.interbridge.com/lineups.html


/Bump
I came here to once again find out where my fave is, and the link above proves to still be useful. Fall must be here!

Thanks mattack!


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

jilter said:


> /Bump
> I came here to once again find out where my fave is, and the link above proves to still be useful. Fall must be here!
> 
> Thanks mattack!


He does also announce on the show that they will be away for the next week or 2 weeks as the case may be. He certainly did just that before this break.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

His writers do an incredible amount of research pulling up all those clips contradicting whatever issue in a short amount of time. He needs to keep them happy. Besides the time off gives me time to catch up on all my backed up queues.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

aindik said:


> I agree with doom. Comedy Central gives him that much time off because they'd rather give him time off than pay him. In addition to all the vacation, he also, of course, only works four days a week.
> 
> And I also agree with Martin Tupper. His method rules!


I've never heard that Jon Stewart is underpaid. He's been in the running in every Late Night kerfuffle since before Conan was hired. He has the same agent, and David Letterman's World Wide Pants company had him under contract.

Methinks that Comedy Central pays their franchise player competitively...and he's very happy there.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

netringer said:


> I've never heard that Jon Stewart is underpaid. He's been in the running in every Late Night kerfuffle since before Conan was hired. He has the same agent, and David Letterman's World Wide Pants company had him under contract.
> 
> Methinks that Comedy Central pays their franchise player competitively...and he's very happy there.


In fact he is starting to beat Leno and Letterman in the ratings. I think he has much more freedom in his current gig than if he took over the big shows.

Both Conan, Letterman, and Jay had to drop the edgy stuff once they got their gigs. I think John is pretty happy where he is.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Yeah, this time both shows are doing 2 week breaks IIRC... and I think they had a week break not too long ago.. and the other late night shows seem to have taken/be taking longer than usual breaks (multi-week breaks) too. Kimmel maybe because of the death of Uncle Frank.. But Letterman took like 3 weeks off, even vacation-phobic Leno was off for 2 weeks IIRC.

Someone may possibly prove me wrong, but it sure seems like more than in previous years.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I don't remember getting the two week warning. The Daily show just didn't show up on my to do list.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

He typically discusses it on the Thursday before he takes time off in the first segment.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

zalusky said:


> In fact he is starting to beat Leno and Letterman in the ratings. I think he has much more freedom in his current gig than if he took over the big shows.
> 
> Both Conan, Letterman, and Jay had to drop the edgy stuff once they got their gigs. I think John is pretty happy where he is.


I'm listening to "The War for Late Night."

Conan stayed more "edgy" at "11:30" and won the coveted 18-29(?) group while "blue collar" Leno had better "broad based" ratings overall of the 18-dead crowd. Dave did better and started winning the younger crowd, too.

It was up to the networks to decide if they want lots of "broad based" or the profitable group and they leaned more to "broad based." for the simpler story, but in the end it was cheaper for NBC to pay off Conan (with $40M!) and bring Jay back to 11:30 because Jay has a ridiculous "play AND pay" clause in his contract.

NBC will now ride with the Big Dog all the way down.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

mattack said:


> Kimmel maybe because of the death of Uncle Frank..


 When did that happen??

I only flip across Kimmel every once in a while, but I can't stand his skits with Guillermo, so that always turns me away. But Uncle Frank was standing next to him the last time I had flipped across the channel, so his passing must have been real sudden.

But I never miss an episode of Colbert or Stewart, although sometimes I get caught up on their episodes on the weekend.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

getreal said:


> When did that happen??
> 
> I only flip across Kimmel every once in a while, but I can't stand his skits with Guillermo, so that always turns me away. But Uncle Frank was standing next to him the last time I had flipped across the channel, so his passing must have been real sudden.
> 
> But I never miss an episode of Colbert or Stewart, although sometimes I get caught up on their episodes on the weekend.


Uncle Frank passed a little over a week ago. Jimmy's been in repeats for a couple weeks, so if you flipped by during that time, you were seeing a rerun.


----------



## berkchops516 (Dec 5, 2005)

Sometimes I wish they would have guest hosts while he is out. Let John Oliver or Asif Mandvi host sometimes.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

berkchops516 said:


> Sometimes I wish they would have guest hosts while he is out. Let John Oliver or Asif Mandvi host sometimes.


I think his staff would enjoy some vacation as well. I think its a combination of ratings being lower around the holidays, and the basic need to take vacation. They do a lot of research putting together those shows in addition to the comic timing of how they play it.

I actually enjoy having a John break once in a while to catch up on everything else.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

berkchops516 said:


> Sometimes I wish they would have guest hosts while he is out. Let John Oliver or Asif Mandvi host sometimes.


Years ago, they used to have Corell or Colbert sub for him. The only one of the current crew I could see subbing for him would be Oliver. But I think it's fine they take a couple of weeks off toward the end of August.


----------



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

dianebrat said:


> He does also announce on the show that they will be away for the next week or 2 weeks as the case may be. He certainly did just that before this break.


Funny that I missed that - then again - there is always a lot of commotion here during his show, I don't know why.....I should watch in middle of the day I suppose.


----------



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

/bumpola
How excellent is this guy?
Hitting on all cylinders at this point.
Very under-appreciated in my opinion.

Love. Love. Love this show.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Stewart and Colbert are two incredibly intelligent people. Their shows are must see tv.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Another huge fan here, especially of Stewart. I have great appreciation for smart comedy.


----------



## KenDC (Jun 18, 2001)

Yes, it is the one show I will not miss. I will be sad if this show ever goes off the air.


----------



## Davelnlr_ (Jan 13, 2011)

Needs to be on Fridays, and quit taking two week vacations every other month


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I love Jon Stewart and The Daily Show. I consider myself similar to him in his political views, but, I find him more recently REALLY going after the right and Fox News in particular. Not that they don't give him a lot of fodder, because they do. But lately, that seems to be the only thing he does. Now I love laughing at the utter stupidity that is FNC, but I'd like to see some other stuff sometimes too. Seems to be less "reports" from his team lately.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

He gave me the heads up to find the video of the Fox reporter hearing Karl Rove argue with their news analysts calling Ohio for Obama. What great TV.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I sometimes wonder how the various talking heads at Fox News feel about constantly being shown to be idiot hacks by Stewart and Colbert.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

cheesesteak said:


> I sometimes wonder how the various talking heads at Fox News feel about constantly being shown to be idiot hacks by Stewart and Colbert.


If they had any shame, they wouldn't be idiot hacks.

The paychecks keep clearing; that's all they care about.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

busyba said:


> If they had any shame, they wouldn't be idiot hacks.
> 
> The paychecks keep clearing; that's all they care about.


Exactamundo!


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> I love Jon Stewart and The Daily Show. I consider myself similar to him in his political views, but, I find him more recently REALLY going after the right and Fox News in particular. Not that they don't give him a lot of fodder, because they do. But lately, that seems to be the only thing he does. Now I love laughing at the utter stupidity that is FNC, but I'd like to see some other stuff sometimes too. Seems to be less "reports" from his team lately.


It's been a big political season the last 6 months and now with the fiscal cliff / budget / gun control, it does not seem to be slowing down. As a result your seeing FNC / MSNBC fighting hard. John Stewart just reflects that.

I sure hope it slows down a bit by summer.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

zalusky said:


> It's been a big political season the last 6 months and now with the fiscal cliff / budget / gun control, it does not seem to be slowing down. As a result your seeing FNC / MSNBC fighting hard. John Stewart just reflects that.
> 
> I sure hope it slows down a bit by summer.


That's always the case. And yes, I get it, he's a political satirist. That's his bread and butter. But while I always knew he leaned left, as do I (actually I'm probably even more liberal than he is), but there's very little satire against the left anymore. And with that, he gives the jerks at FNC and other right leaning outlets fodder to say he's a liberal hack.

That said, I love watching him skewer them


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> That's always the case. And yes, I get it, he's a political satirist. That's his bread and butter. But while I always knew he leaned left, as do I (actually I'm probably even more liberal than he is), but there's very little satire against the left anymore. And with that, he gives the jerks at FNC and other right leaning outlets fodder to say he's a liberal hack.
> 
> That said, I love watching him skewer them


Not true, he did hammer the left recently on the idea of the platinum coin. It's there, its just not as crazy as the right is lately.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

zalusky said:


> Not true, he did hammer the left recently on the idea of the platinum coin. *It's there, its just not as crazy as the right is lately.*


That could be the case  I'm not saying he doesn't go after the left, it just seems every show he's skewering the right and FNC in particular. It's funny as heck, but I hate giving those jerks fodder to minimalize him.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> That could be the case  I'm not saying he doesn't go after the left, it just seems every show he's skewering the right and FNC in particular. It's funny as heck, but I hate giving those jerks fodder to minimalize him.


Yeah, because those jerks would _never_ just fabricate fodder...


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> That could be the case  I'm not saying he doesn't go after the left, it just seems every show he's skewering the right and FNC in particular. It's funny as heck, but I hate giving those jerks fodder to minimalize him.


Those jerks wake up everyday with an I hate (name your democrat) because ... (And so does MSNBC) I don't mind that I just wish they would be more intelligent about it.

It would not matter if John alternated everyday or not. Attacking John is not part of the agenda. Although they may do it like Orielly/John sometimes to create a phony feud for ratings.

Although It is interesting that Rupert Murdoch came out in favor of gun control. I am not sure if he really feels this way or is just trying to appear to be moderate as a counterbalance to his news organization.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

busyba said:


> Yeah, because those jerks would _never_ just fabricate fodder...


Jon Stewart and Bill Maher have no need to make things up while the real pols are overwhelming them with prime comedy material.


----------



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

netringer said:


> Jon Stewart and Bill Maher have no need to make things up while the real pols are overwhelming them with prime comedy material.


So true!

Anyone catch the John Oliver piece the other day when he covered CNN dropping their Investigative News Division?
Hilarious? Yes. But more to the point - solid info presented in an entertaining way that you could never get anywhere else.

Unless.....wait.....sometimes I read Onion articles and believe them to be real until I remember I am reading Onion.
*Did *CNN drop their I.N.D.?

/off looking...very difficult to find stories _about _CNN as a search turns up CNN's stories.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

busyba said:


> Yeah, because those jerks would _never_ just fabricate fodder...





netringer said:


> Jon Stewart and Bill Maher have no need to make things up while the real pols are overwhelming them with prime comedy material.


Neither I nor Steve were referring to Stewart or Maher when saying "those jerks", we were talking about their critics at FNC.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

The right has unleashed a tsunami of still-going crazy since their primaries began. Maybe Stewart has spent most of his time skewering them but how could he avoid the 8,000 lb elephant in the room?


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

zalusky said:


> Those jerks wake up everyday with an I hate (name your democrat) because ... (And so does MSNBC) I don't mind that I just wish they would be more intelligent about it.
> 
> It would not matter if John alternated everyday or not. Attacking John is not part of the agenda. Although they may do it like Orielly/John sometimes to create a phony feud for ratings.
> 
> Although It is interesting that Rupert Murdoch came out in favor of gun control. I am not sure if he really feels this way or is just trying to appear to be moderate as a counterbalance to his news organization.


I love the O'Reilly / Stewart feud. You know it's a "creation" but it's still funny. I really think those two are friends and some of the best moments on TDS is when O'Reilly shows up.

Maybe I'm blowing this out of proportion. Just seems like a lot of FNC bashing lately. But maybe they just give him SO much material and he can't help himself


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Steveknj said:


> ...But maybe they just give him SO much material and he can't help himself


Seems like this.

How can you NOT comment on what the most watched cable news channel is saying every day, especially with the absolute softballs they're throwing up...


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)




----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

He is going to be back: Jon Stewart Current Affairs Series Coming to Apple TV+


----------



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

Shoot. Everyday I yearn to subscribe to AppleTV.
Nice bump, BTW.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I'm on a free year, but right now, I've found quite a bit to watch on ATV+ Depending on the timing and length of the JS series, I may wind up extending once the year is up.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

I really miss that guy. He's probably kicking himself for quitting after DJT got elected. The material literally writes itself so he wouldn't have to do anything but just relay it back to the audience and add his little jabs into the dialog. I stopped watching The Daily Show when he left, but just recently started watching it with Trevor Noah since the pandemic began (it's now called The Daily Social Distancing Show). I wish I had continued watching it even after Jon left because Trevor does a great job with it, albeit a bit different than Jon would. I love political satire in any form because the reality of it is such a joke these days anyway.


----------



## MacThor (Feb 7, 2002)

mr.unnatural said:


> I really miss that guy. He's probably kicking himself for quitting after DJT got elected. The material literally writes itself so he wouldn't have to do anything but just relay it back to the audience and add his little jabs into the dialog. I stopped watching The Daily Show when he left, but just recently started watching it with Trevor Noah since the pandemic began (it's now called The Daily Social Distancing Show). I wish I had continued watching it even after Jon left because Trevor does a great job with it, albeit a bit different than Jon would. I love political satire in any form because the reality of it is such a joke these days anyway.


Yeah, without getting political (the leanings of the show are obvious), I thought TDS w/JS was at its best during the GWB presidency. Regardless of party, Obama wasn't as fertile a source for satire.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

MacThor said:


> Yeah, without getting political (the leanings of the show are obvious), I thought TDS w/JS was at its best during the GWB presidency. Regardless of party, Obama wasn't as fertile a source for satire.


Technically, the same effect happened for Rush Limbaugh. When Bush I was president, he didn't have as much material to rile up and, hence, attract listeners.


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

mr.unnatural said:


> I really miss that guy. He's probably kicking himself for quitting after DJT got elected.


I get the impression he's really not. If you google John Steward Turd Mining, and find a video of where he guest interviews Stephen, you get the impression he's thrilled to not have to deal with it.

Now that said, if he's getting back into the business, maybe he misses it more than he admits. Or, he may only be getting back into the game on the condition that things become less absurd, and the entire show may have a clause in the contract that says "Offer Void for four* years if Trump gets Reelected".


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

I hope they post highlights to YouTube or something. Like Last Week Tonight does. I'm not subscribing to another thing. Not that I even have anything I can watch it on other than a PC browser.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Are they still giving out the free year of ATV with a new phone? Because my son just got a 12, and if he gets the year, we'll just use his account.

edit: I guess they do, and you have 90 days after getting the phone, which will dovetail nicely with mine expiring.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

eddyj said:


> Are they still giving out the free year of ATV with a new phone? Because my son just got a 12, and if he gets the year, we'll just use his account.
> 
> edit: I guess they do, and you have 90 days after getting the phone, which will dovetail nicely with mine expiring.


It doesn't sound like this is the case for you, but bear in mind that there is only one freebie per family unit if you are using Family Sharing.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Hmmm...not sure if we are. How do I even know?

edit: found it. Looks like we are in a Family group.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

Aw nuts.


----------

